# Gun Show Again!!!



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Look What followed me home from the last gunshow!



Preban mini 30 for 525 bucks!!!

I have always wanted one! Now, I have one that'll accept 20 or 30 rnd mags.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

nice! :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not bad 

Hell, I had to drive 3 hours each way to get to a gunshow yesterday. I was finally able to track down a black PS90 in Texas at a good price (the green ones are the most common), and I had to meet the dealer at a gun show to get it.

Left at 6am and got home at 1:15pm. I looked around briefly (looked at a P99  ), but basically left after I picked up my rifle.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Where are the pics ship????


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> Where are the pics ship????


U must have missed it - there is an entire thread devoted to it  - Check the "new posts" button since the last time U were here.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U must have missed it - there is an entire thread devoted to it  - Check the "new posts" button since the last time U were here.


Thanks, Ship. I found it after I posted here.:mrgreen:


----------

